# Why do so many people consider facial hair on men unattractive?



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I shaved for the first time in months. I'd normally just trim my facial hair a bit, but I like keeping a stubble. I'm hating the way I now that I'm clean shaven. I honestly don't get it. I've always thought men with a stubble are better looking, but apparently, a lot of women hate it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I love facial hair. A man with facial hair always beats out a man without.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Stubble can look good, depending on the man. I don't like mustaches or beards though. Both are icky to kiss.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

it's gross


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

Ntln said:


> but apparently, a lot of women hate it.


What kind of women have you been asking?

I haven't clean shaved in over four years.. i always trim it back to stuble; or the 5 o'clock shadow. The women i've been with have never made a comment.. plus i feel like i look so much better, and if you like the way you look, you naturally present and air of confidence about yourself.. which completely over-shadows any real or imagined flaws you have.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Stubble can look good, depending on the man. I don't like mustaches or beards though. * Both are icky to kiss*.


I agree.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I find facial hair extremely attractive. Most of the time the guy looks better with than without. I think the only times it doesn't look good is when the hair is unkempt, or it grows in patches.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

its nasty and beards make guys look like 10 years older than they really are


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Eek, bodyhair!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Stubble can look good, depending on the man. I don't like mustaches or beards though. Both are icky to kiss.


Stubble may not be icky but I've gotten rug burn on my face from it.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Barette said:


> I love facial hair. A man with facial hair always beats out a man without.


I'm not so sure about that. I look like a rapist with facial hair.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Facial hair indicates that the male can fight off predators and other males in order to preserve the female and her offspring. However, the female must balance this benefit with the downside of the crying and emotions that she experiences when her delicate face is contacted by the roughness of the male's beard. These emotions can serve to reduce the frequency of mating, so the male must make sure that the benefit provided by protecting the female is maintained so that the female has an incentive to continue mating with him.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't mind stubble (well at least the way it looks) I'm not a fan of facial hair usually though. I don't know why, just instinctive for me. My dad always had a beard? Maybe that's related who knows. Not keen on the feel either.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Stubble can look good, depending on the man. I don't like mustaches or beards though. Both are icky to kiss.


I think that's fair. Stubble does usually look a lot better than beards or mustaches, plus a stubble doesn't usually make guys look older. I can see why it wouldn't be nice to kiss though.

To the people who said it's gross, please expand.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> I love facial hair. A man with facial hair always beats out a man without.


this makes me sad inside that you, specifically, said this.


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

Having clean and well groomed facial hair isn't necessarily a bad thing. But if you don't take care of it a keep it presentable it will be discussting and a major turn off.

Im a straight guy so i can't speak for woman, but thats my thoughts


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

SS616 said:


> Having clean and well groomed facial hair isn't necessarily a bad thing. But if you don't take care of it a keep it presentable it will be discussting and a major turn off.
> 
> Im a straight guy so i can't speak for woman, but thats my thoughts


:yes


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

I prefer clean-shaven any day. Its not that beards don't look good on some guys, but I have sensitive skin, so it'd irritate my face to kiss someone with facial hair or even stubble. Even though a well-kept (trimmed, cleaned) beard isn't any less hygienic than no-facial hair, I just feel it is, and I rather be close to a nice smooth clean-shaven face.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

pineapplebun said:


> I prefer clean-shaven any day. Its not that beards don't look good on some guys, but I have sensitive skin, so it'd irritate my face to kiss someone with facial hair or even stubble. Even though a well-kept (trimmed, cleaned) beard isn't any less hygienic than no-facial hair, I just feel it is, and I rather be close to a nice smooth clean-shaven face.


My glutes feel pretty smooth


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Where did you hear this? I've always been told that I look really handsome with facial hair. Shaving makes me look like a little boy anyway.


----------



## DarknessVisible (Nov 6, 2011)

This reminds me of how people seem to hate pubic hair nowadays. I can't understand that at all; pubic hair is sexy as hell. I've been conditioned to dislike facial hair but I should grow it out in spite of that.


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I look a lot younger without any facial hair. Look like I'm in high school lol


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

gunner21 said:


> My glutes feel pretty smooth


Did you get them waxed? :O


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

They're crazy.

But I do agree that it usually looks better when people make an effort to groom it as opposed to letting it grow wild.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

They all want little beiber twinkies apparently thats manly


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

Because my dad has a beard. Plain and simple.

On the other hand, a little shadow can make the right face look good. But not if its unkempt or ingrown or whathaveyou.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Stubble can look good, depending on the man. I don't like mustaches or beards though. Both are icky to kiss.





probably offline said:


> I agree.





Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't mind stubble (well at least the way it looks) I'm not a fan of facial hair usually though. I don't know why, just instinctive for me. My dad always had a beard? Maybe that's related who knows. Not keen on the feel either.


What about goatees?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> What about goatees?


uke


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Beards!


----------



## goblinwolf (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't grow a super thick beard, so if I let it grow out it looks kind of wispy and bad after a while, but I don't like how I look when totally clean shaven, so I grow it out anyways and shave like once a month. I need to get my beard game on point and get a beard trimming kit or something.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Such a depressive thread. Back when most women were'nt on the pill, beards were far more attractive to women and a hot topic in women magazines. Now it's "babyfaces" or "gtfo", alas, I won't shave my face to please anybody shallow enough to disregard me solely due to something silly like "beardrash", which does'nt even happen when the beard is longer than 4-5 mms and turn soft.
That's stubble for you.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Stubble-esque facial hair looks fine, and even a wild but well kept beard and mustache is a winner in my books.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Can someone answer me this:* At what length does stubble become more than stubble/unattractive?*


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

I prefer a bearded man, but then I'm weird and prefer hairy men in general. Can't really understand the fuss over smooth chests and faces, I guess they're pretty enough but hairy men are just what get my motor running.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> I prefer a bearded man, but then I'm weird and prefer hairy men in general. Can't really understand the fuss over smooth chests and faces, I guess they're pretty enough but hairy men are just what get my motor running.


Simply curious. Are you on the Pill?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

Beingofglass said:


> Simply curious. Are you on the Pill?


Well, in the name of answering curiosity; no, no I am not.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Take your pick.








Would've been better if he made the same face in all three pictures.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Parsnip said:


> Well, in the name of answering curiosity; no, no I am not.


Thanks, I was curious. There seems to be a connection.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't, I always enjoy a good beard on a woman!


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he looks wide eyed and innocent in the right pic (unattractive), while he's got a hunter, narrowed eye look in the left pic. that's the biggest reason he looks better on the left


----------



## MysteriousH (Apr 27, 2013)

Where'd you hear that?!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive been told i look like a Pedophile a few times 

So i keeps it clean and extremely pretty


----------



## redstar312 (Jun 2, 2012)

Most men who have facial hair don't seem to put in the effort needed to pull it off. It's much easier just to shave once every 2-3 days.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I dunno why it is, but i do like it when men have some beard action going on. 
No mustaches though. But beards usually make men look a little older and mature. Maybe that's why i like 'em. 

I just like hair on men in general. 
Men who shave down there though ... :afr


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

bcs why would young guys get a beard or moustache? imo if you are like 30 then yea but younger, i dont get it, bcs it just automatically reminds dad or grandpa? :T only case it seems apropriate if you are metalist maybe or _that type_ of person which i cant really explain, hipster kinda, but otherwise it just looks a bit weird and sometimes even creepy


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

derpresion said:


> bcs why would young guys get a beard or moustache? imo if you are like 30 then yea but younger, i dont get it, bcs it just automatically reminds dad or grandpa? :T only case it seems apropriate if you are metalist maybe or _that type_ of person which i cant really explain, hipster kinda, but otherwise it just looks a bit weird and sometimes even creepy


We're not necessarily talking about grandpa beards or moustaches here. Yeah, those can make you look too old if your young. But what's wrong with, say, a twenty year old having a stubble that makes him look 25? Or in my case, a 17 looking around 20? I get that some girls are attracted to younger looking guys, but for example, I couldn't pull off the young, slightly feminine handsome look, because my face is very round and I'm too big for it, so I might as well go for a more masculine, older look.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

What are you talking about? I love stubble.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

MindOverMood said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks better in the left picture imo. Facial hair is a good thing, as long as it's neat.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

@Ntln

i skimmed the thread so i didnt pick up the stubble thing. but still imo it depends on how you look overall, surely some can pull off the look. in your case ok youre big and so but then again youre 17 and still in school right? you gonna stick out with such look, i mean youll have to act more acordingly maturely too or else it might look funny. but hey whatever floats your boat man


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

MindOverMood said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just about to post this.  Left is the best.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

probably offline said:


> uke


:lol Yeah I think goatees are a little weird.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think facial hair on men is unattractive (light/heavy stubble is preferable to clean-shaven). No, thank you to full-blown beards/moustaches, though.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> It's not a pill thing, people have been on the pill longer than people have cared about beards. I still think most women like beards and I'm in the minority. However people do care more about people being well groomed and clean now, both genders and not just women. I'm not on the pill either by the way, as I said.
> 
> Don't take it personally, I rarely bother to shave my legs and more guys hate women with hair on their legs than women who aren't attracted to facial hair. :stu I don't think it's a dealbreaker for quite a few people either, they just have preferences.


You're probably right. It's just that we're so often told that the pill changes womens sexual prefferences to liking more feminine features.
But thanks for clearing that up! Ofcourse one can't generalize like that.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love facial hair on men! I think it makes guys look distinguished.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've never been attracted to facial hair. It makes most guys look too old honestly. When I was little I used to sit by my dad and touch his stubble and giggle. I guess now maybe I associate facial hair with my dad Or something, idk. 

when you kiss if there is stubble it hurts. I like baby faces on guys & I have a baby face myself, they say you're attracted to people that resemble you. . Idk.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

derpresion said:


> @Ntln
> 
> i skimmed the thread so i didnt pick up the stubble thing. but still imo it depends on how you look overall, surely some can pull off the look. in your case ok youre big and so but then again youre 17 and still in school right? you gonna stick out with such look, i mean youll have to act more acordingly maturely too or else it might look funny. but hey whatever floats your boat man


What's wrong with sticking out? I dress nice, I have a somewhat weird haircut and I'm tall, so I'm going to stick out regardless of whether i have a stubble or not. I just personally feel that I look more handsome with it, so I might as well keep it.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

i absolutely LOVE facial hair on men. it is so sexy and masculine.


----------



## jessabones (Jun 25, 2013)

I absolutely LOVE scruff beards. LOVE them. Just keep it nice and trimmed. Blah who cares I love all beards.


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

Beards have never been more popular, everyone has them.

In the 90's no one had beards b/c only hippies, homeless and kenny rogers types had them. The ONLY valid rationale for why beards look good to us is b/c it is in fashion. Hipsters, then Rocks stars, then celebs sported them and everyone follows.

In the 90's baggy jeans were in and skinny jeans looked nerdy. Now it is the reverse, there is no logic or reasoning behind it, yet someone will say well skinny jeans show your muscles better, etc.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

maninthebox said:


> Beards have never been more popular, *everyone has them*.


Maybe it's a regional thing, beards do not seem especially popular around here unless you strongly associate with the biker/rocker style and/or happen to grow your beard for religious reasons. There's still a bit of a stigma about beard growers, so it seems to have failed to become the fashionable thing to do right at this moment in time. Maybe next year...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

A lot of hipster guys have beards, especially the ones in their 30s. Horrible....


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

The shadow type of beard is actually hot.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

komorikun said:


> A lot of hipster guys have beards, especially the ones in their 30s. Horrible....


[spoiler=OOO]







[/spoiler]
Using the spoilered image as a guide I'd hazard a guess that round these parts we rarely get the bearded hipster, it is nearly exclusive floppy haired skaters, some of whom are perhaps a little older than they like to admit.

Some may be growing weary of bearded hipster men, but I'd quite like to see that particular style be added to the current minority of beard wearing individuals.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Some women like facial hair, some don't. Some who like it will prefer stubble, others will prefer a full beard.

Some guys look good clean-shaven, others with stubble, others with full beards. Gauge your own appearance.

If you do decide to grow facial hair and want more than stubble and prefer a full beard then you half to keep it trip at least once a week or it gets too scraggly and that's not an appealing look at all. Don't make your beard too long, keep the hairs it 1/2" or less everywhere and trim a little closer on your sides and sideburn areas, like 1/4" or less.

How you trim it will also depend on your face and what works on your face but generally you'll want to at least keep your neck and cheeks clean-shaven and have an even trim line at the bottom edge of the beard. Try to look around at other guys with beards and how they trim them, pay attention to the ones that look neat but not plucked to perfection (which ends up looking gay).


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Raynic781 said:


> He looks better in the left picture imo. Facial hair is a good thing, as long as it's neat.


I keep my facial hair looking almost exactly like the left-most picture. When I'm clean-shaven I look wimpy. Having a beard like that also helps to enhance my jawline which is poor compared to guys with chiseled jaws.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

VanGogh said:


> Some women like facial hair, some don't. Some who like it will prefer stubble, others will prefer a full beard.
> 
> Some guys look good clean-shaven, others with stubble, others with full beards. Gauge your own appearance.
> 
> ...


This man knows. Yup, don't even have to shave to perfection, just keep it decent, neat and atleast 90% even, then it's fine. I think many Guys are afraid to grow beards due to believing they have to be 100% Picture perfect. Only practice will make that possible.


----------



## fumimarie (Dec 15, 2013)

I love some stubble on men. I don't like it when my hubby shaves. Heh

This was only recently though in my mid 30s, I wasn't a fan in my 20s. I think it makes a man look very mature.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

because they are lame, facial hair is sexy as hell


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

In my opinion, there are only very few guys who can look good with a beard. Most men are better off without. Having some stubble looks good on most guys. But most of the time facial hair looks douchey if you're going for a hipster look. Long beards usually look like pubes.


----------



## Leomomma (Nov 23, 2013)

I like my men hairy.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Stubbles are nice.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I think girls appreciate it more as they get older.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

My mentor had an observation on this from his extensive dating experience: He said women that like beards don't care if a guy has one, while those that dislike them cannot imagine a guy with one shaving for them. As such, when dating, don't grow a beard because half the female population will reject you without any additional consideration.

Oddly, this is starting to reverse in some places now. It seems more women like beards than those that don't, particularly where I live now (20 year old guys that can't grow a decent beard are like pariahs, while guys with bushy, full, 2+" long beards get the cutest girls)... Guys without facial hair (at least stubble) are simply far too effeminate for most women around here (in turn, the women make more of an effort to be feminine than they did where I used to live).

I wear my beard trimmed to 1/8", so it's not thick and it isn't straight stubble. It's also very light in color and sometimes people don't notice for weeks or more after I shave it. I've been wearing it like this for almost 9 years now. I also shave my neck around the bottom so it just covers my jaw/chin, and shave my cheeks down just a little. Beyond that, it's natural.

High testosterone = full beard. It also causes balding.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Please.
Facial hair is ****ing sexy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been noticing adverts where the guy has stubble. Not attractive at all. Looks like he forgot to shave in the morning.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I've been noticing adverts where the guy has stubble. Not attractive at all. Looks like he forgot to shave in the morning.


How about something like this?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Reminds me of pubic hair.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

komorikun said:


> Reminds me of pubic hair.


Cool. I guess some women really do dislike facial hair. Though I'd rather have the option.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

markwalters2 said:


> Cool. I guess some women really do dislike facial hair. Though I'd rather have the option.


One of my exes had a beard and mustache for a few months and it was okay but then again I didn't kiss him very much. He'd always complain about how he didn't get enough kisses.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I shaved for the first time in months. I'd normally just trim my facial hair a bit, but I like keeping a stubble. I'm hating the way I now that I'm clean shaven. I honestly don't get it. I've always thought men with a stubble are better looking, but apparently, a lot of women hate it.


 Sometimes it's unflattering and just grubby-looking. I never went for that stubble thing. But I have gone bearded many times and always kept it looking sharp. Some girls say that hate it but if they don't see you for a while and you turn up with a beard that makes you look like Sinbad, they often think geez, he's hansom with that look.

I never got stubble because it's irritating to soft female parts like labia. You can cause a sore with that and a dang yeast infection on a lady with that buzzsaw down there. I shave twice when I know I'm gonna get some. I want her to know I'm sensitive to her that not that I'm just a slob or selfishly vain about a look that "I" like. Give the females what they prefer. And a change in look from time to time can cause buzz among chicks if you're good looking. The beard accentuated my dimple and I know how dashing that look(ed).


----------



## AlienJay (Dec 13, 2013)

I make it my goal to shave every morning. I can go from average looking 22 year old guy to 50 year old hobo within a couple of days all because of facial hair.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

i never shaved before, im afraid of cutting myself


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Generally speaking I think it's a matter of neatness firstly, finding a style that suits you. If you do that then most times you get a pass from most people. 

Some men can only grow more scruffy looking beards though so in those cases everyone says or hints that you should shave.

My beard is on the scruffier end of the spectrum but I still grow it from time to time regardless of what people think. Shaving can be highly annoying & razor bumps/burn are a *****. I also just love beards, they are badass!

I don't understand the stubble craze though. It can be a cool look for some but stubble itches more than a full beard


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I hate ingrown hairs and razor burn. Yet more reasons I only shave where I must. Stubble is like sandpaper, while a beard of sufficient length is soft and delicious. Some girls actually like playing with a soft beard and/or enjoy kissing guys with them.

However, you must keep it neatly groomed to avoid the dirty hobo look. I know some guys with it and can't understand what on earth they're thinking. Neck beard or bad jawline/cheek shaving is how you make a beard look repulsive...

True story: I shaved before a date many years ago and kept shaving as I dated her. She thought I'd have a beard on our first meeting, but I knew how controversial they can be, so I shaved for the best chance of a second date. When we finally kissed, many dates later, she was shocked by how much it hurt. She asked her friends and they said "you get used to it" about the sandpaper face that those of us with high testosterone get within a couple hours of shaving... Later I grew it back out and she loved it because it was soft and it didn't hurt to kiss me anymore...


----------



## SelleSnowy (Dec 9, 2013)

ericj said:


> True story: I shaved before a date many years ago and kept shaving as I dated her. She thought I'd have a beard on our first meeting, but I knew how controversial they can be, so I shaved for the best chance of a second date. When we finally kissed, many dates later, she was shocked by how much it hurt. She asked her friends and they said "you get used to it" about the sandpaper face that those of us with high testosterone get within a couple hours of shaving... Later I grew it back out and she loved it because it was soft and it didn't hurt to kiss me anymore...


So true!!!

I request that my boyfriend either shave frequently, or not at all and just keep a trimmed beard. I have eczema and that "sandpaper face" against mine can cause an outbreak of itchy dry patches! Owww

I've seen attractive men with all sorts of facial hair, or lack there of. Ok maybe not those super long crusty beards or neck beards, but maybe there are some...

It's all about how you style it!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Stubble can look good, depending on the man. I don't like mustaches or beards though. Both are icky to kiss.





probably offline said:


> I agree.





Amphoteric said:


> Eek, bodyhair!





komorikun said:


> Stubble may not be icky but I've gotten rug burn on my face from it.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

That guy really needed a beard. Shaved Riker is not sexy.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Its hobo_esque_


----------



## mattiemoocow (Feb 9, 2013)

If a guy has a very masculine face, facial hair works.
If he has a babyface, it looks completely out of place.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

mattiemoocow said:


> If a guy has a very masculine face, facial hair works.
> If he has a babyface, it looks completely out of place.


Really?

What constitutes a "baby face"?

Everyone claims I look like a teenager when I shave mine off... I don't have the sharp chiseled look of very manly men.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

I love my beard. I can't stand the way I look and feel without one. I always keep it trimmed and neat. None of that duck dynasty s**t that seems to be all the rage now.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

mattiemoocow said:


> If a guy has a very masculine face, facial hair works.
> If he has a babyface, it looks completely out of place.


Most babyfaced guys can't grow it in the first place due to low testosterone.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Cos you look more like somebody's father, than a strapping young lad :yes


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

:kma


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I love facial hair on men! I think it makes guys look distinguished.


Thankyou. I completely agree.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Lazarusx said:


> Thankyou. I completely agree.


Same here. Men are supposed to have facial fuzzies. Its so hot!


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

mattiemoocow said:


> If a guy has a very masculine face, facial hair works.
> If he has a babyface, it looks completely out of place.


I disagree, somewhat. My ex had a babyface, and he looked so much better WITH the hair than without. Without it, he looked no older than 12, and with it, he looked a good 5 years older than me. So hot.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nobody=knows


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm only interested in bearded men. My bf has a cute little mustache with his big beard, it turns up at the ends. It's a little bit piratey, I totally love it.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I do just hate all beards etc! Speaking in trans-female mode, I always try to be as clean-shaven as possible. It's depressing if men and women are trying to be masculine/feminine binary opposites once again, can't people move beyond this? There are conservative Islamic countries where men who don't have large beards can be prosecuted or worse.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

LotteTortoise said:


> I do just hate all beards etc! Speaking in trans-female mode, I always try to be as clean-shaven as possible. It's depressing if men and women are trying to be masculine/feminine binary opposites once again, can't people move beyond this? There are conservative Islamic countries where men who don't have large beards can be prosecuted or worse.


I get your point, but I think that's a bad argument. It's okay to not aspire to look masculine or feminine, but it's also okay to try and look masculine or feminine if that is what you wish. Just because we've gotten rid of one extreme doesn't mean we have to go straight to the other. And this coming from not exactly the most hyper-manly looking guy in the world. People should be able to look however they want.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

LotteTortoise said:


> I do just hate all beards etc! Speaking in trans-female mode, I always try to be as clean-shaven as possible. It's depressing if men and women are trying to be masculine/feminine binary opposites once again, can't people move beyond this? There are conservative Islamic countries where men who don't have large beards can be prosecuted or worse.


There are plenty of effeminate men with beards, they are often fashionistos or hair stylists, etc. Those men usually have the most groomed beards you'll see


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't like it. I like babyfaced/young guys


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I get your point, but I think that's a bad argument. It's okay to not aspire to look masculine or feminine, but it's also okay to try and look masculine or feminine if that is what you wish. Just because we've gotten rid of one extreme doesn't mean we have to go straight to the other. And this coming from not exactly the most hyper-manly looking guy in the world. People should be able to look however they want.





Canadian Brotha said:


> There are plenty of effeminate men with beards, they are often fashionistos or hair stylists, etc. Those men usually have the most groomed beards you'll see


You're both right actually, was a poor argument, a particular look should'nt be imposed on anyone. I don't really want to consider myself a guy at all anymore, my profile photo could also be a little better looking. But this
is'nt an LGBT discussion board.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Because it's a masculine trait and we live in a left brain, feminised and feminist dominant i.e. misandric, anti-masculine society. Saw a ***** on BBC news my dad was watching yesterday spewing her mouth about how men 'just should not have beards' , 'shave it...shave it all off'. Of course there were smiles and laughter and it was done in the usual casual way. Who is that pig***** to tell men they can't have beards? Stupid sexist cow. As she sits there in a short skirt, covered in make-up, looking like a clown.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

arnie said:


>


I heard you would have been killed for that in viking times.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

I still look like a little boy without my beard. I had a trimmer malfunction on Friday and it has been growing back ever since. Should be pretty normal by the end of this week, thankfully.

When I shaved it off people noticed it here, too. They're that accepted and approved of here.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I like it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't been clean shaven in over a year. I go over it with electric clippers once a month or 2. Like mowing my lawn.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I love a man with a good beard. They look so rugged and sexy and sooo manly. Yum. Clean shaven is fine too, it's whatever suits your face. I'm just partial towards beards. A beardosexual if you will.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've managed to turn my gf into a facial hair hater to a medium beard lover over the course of the year. You just can't go wrong with good foliage.


----------

